

For Historians and archivists, modern era is a digital 'Dark Age'  - haidut
http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,4314304,00.html?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf

======
KSS
Interesting article, but it is lacking due to no mention of the Internet
Archive (www.archive.org).

